# Photos from my walk in Coos Bay/North Bend on Sunday



## Denise1952 (May 12, 2015)

I will just put up a couple for now as I have to catch the bus from the library in a few  It rained hard, my bod needs a rest from all the hiking uphill around here (but loving it) so I road our little, inner, city bus, way fun not having to drive denise


----------



## Ameriscot (May 12, 2015)

Beautiful photos, Denise!  Looks like a nice day out.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 12, 2015)

Great pictures, Denise.   What a colorful duck!  What's with the ship?  Glad to hear you've been doing OK.


----------



## Cookie (May 12, 2015)

Gorgeous photos, Denise.  Love the waterlilies.  Great that your enjoying going on nice outings.


----------



## ndynt (May 12, 2015)

Incredibly beautiful photos, Denise. Thank you so much for sharing them with us.  Good you have the option of bus transportation.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 12, 2015)

The name - Coos Bay - just rolls off the tongue doesn't it.  They have a little cafe there that serves great German food.  Blue Heron Bistro.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2015)

Nice pics Denise!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks you guys The ship is one of two, meant to play the part of pirate ships for some show they had here The ships actually had some sort of way,maybe real cannon of some type, to shoot off, but only the sound.  Probably some type of fireworks, but it sure sounded real to me  Cloudy day, so not the best lighting.  I have lots of flower pics, and will post a couple more here.  I always say I don't like to take flower pics, but I just didn't have anything else really catch my eye.  So tired so going to attach a few more, then off to bed.  Missin you all denise 

Try to guess what the blue is behind the poppies??


----------



## ndynt (May 13, 2015)

The colors are so vibrant.  Love California Poppies.  Have never been able to grow them.  Though the background looks like sky, with cloud, it must not be something that easy ??  What is the second flower?  Although it looks like a Hibiscus, the foliage does not.  Thanks for sharing your lovely pictures, Denise.  Hope you have a good rest.


----------



## Raven (May 14, 2015)

Great pictures Denise.  I love the bright red bridge over the little stream.
It looks like an inviting and peaceful place for a walk.
The flowers are lovely too.  Thanks for posting the pics for us to enjoy.


----------



## Glinda (May 14, 2015)

Great shots, Denise.  I love the CA poppies.  We used to have endless fields and hillsides full of them but not so much during times of drought.  All your pics remind me of happy times I've spent in Oregon.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

Love the big close-ups of the flowers, Denise, very artistic. You have a good aesthetic sense, I think.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 14, 2015)

I am having fun, making the best of it all!  So much better for me then where I was.  Ok that pretty, blue is a guys shiny pickup that was in the drive.  I wanted to get a shot of the poppies but didn't have many background choices  The dark, red flower I am so not sure what it is.  I need a book on flowers so I know the names, lol  My friend Lori and I ( lovely lady my age I met the first day in) received free passes for the bus and so while my truck is being repaired, we can go all over, and I am loving being chauferred, LOL!

I got 2 quotes on my truck, one from the Toyota dealer, 1000 dollars to replace the freeze plugs.  They do have to move the transmission or move the exhaust "something or others".  Second quote was from a very reputable small, mechanics shop, 400:triumphant::eagerness:  I have confidence in them, and they are good ole boys, older like us  It will be ready on the end of next week That's ok because I am diggin trying my "feet" at no vehicle  hugs to all, denise

PS By the way, Lori was paralyzed (from the neck down, after a bicycle accident, she was a super, active person.  6 years later, she walks a good speed with me, does chores, and shines above the lazy ones.  I think her and I will always stay in touch, I've made a good friend here  She is more reserved, and I'm wacky, but I make her laugh and smile. She must like me too because she keeps going with me, or wanting me to go with her.  We are looking at a place for her today


----------

